# Show off your furries!



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Lacey is dang furry! And it hasn't even been all that cold here yet. I think the coldest it's been is maybe high/mid thirties.

Lacey's shoulder in the summer:










Now:












Show off your furry babies!


----------



## MerlotDotOne (Nov 18, 2009)

u win :shock: my horse aint that hairy yet lol


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

This is the best I have.


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh God I'm going to have to look through all my pictures and find some. Mark's coat in the winter gets 4 inches thick =O He looks like a wooly mammoth.


----------



## MerlotDotOne (Nov 18, 2009)

i took a picture just for you two day


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow, mine aren't that fuzzy yet and they live out in Montana weather!!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Haha Pretty much. She's my little woolly mammoth. =P It makes her super nice to snuggle with.

I love furry ponehs. Heehee


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Uhmm yeah this was back in late September already 









And my Molly girl a few weeks ago, not too shabby for Northern MI temps, no run in yet and no blankee at the ripe old age of 23. This girls never been one to get cold or grow much more of a coat. I guess she doesn't want to ruin "her image" with being _too_ fuzzy!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Summer:







Winter (he looks like a freak in this picture):


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Masatisan your boy is gorgeous! He needs a white sleigh and harness with bells


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

New_image said:


> Masatisan your boy is gorgeous! He needs a white sleigh and harness with bells


LOL, yes, he looks great in a harness. Unfortunately we don't have access to a white one. We do have permission to use one that is painted in the colours of a Harley Davidson motorcycle though, and my BO's stallion is terrified of bells, so no bells either, but we do get pretty little silver fleur-de-lis instead.:wink:


----------



## xAddictionx (Oct 30, 2009)

Omg i don't think i would be able to stand having a hairy horse.. lol
His hair stays the same length all year, until he's clipped! haha


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Great Photo's everyone


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha, I know how you feel. Most of mine turn into mammoths in the winter time too. These are old pix but they will have to work until I can get some new ones (tomorrow).

Summer:









Winter:









Summer:









Winter:


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

HAHAHA!! I love this thread!!! It is SOOOOOO funny!!
i love to see the photos, unfortunatly I don't have any to add!! 

but my horse would get atleast a coat that would be an inch big but we don't get that much cold weather


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

here is my furry boy!!



















Summer pic!


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

wow!!! THAT HORSE IS SOOOOO CUTE I JUST WANNA TAKE HIM HOME AND KEEP HIM FOR MYSELF!! he looks soooooo good in summer!!!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

WelcomeStranger28 said:


> wow!!! THAT HORSE IS SOOOOO CUTE I JUST WANNA TAKE HIM HOME AND KEEP HIM FOR MYSELF!! he looks soooooo good in summer!!!!


I know, me to! Kidnap him together?


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

*Ricci.*









Clipped VS not clipped.









Her "R," conveniently on the left side, lol. Anyone else get the irony?









The hair was EVERYWHERE!









She really isn't that furry, I started blanketing pretty early.

*Gracie.*









She's much furrier. She rarely gets a blanket.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I will have to get a picture of Romeo's coat. He is so freakin fluffy! lol.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Bo's coat isn't that thick yet, lol. I will have to get a pic when it starts looking thicker (I hope it does, as I don't have a blanket for him yet) :/

Pretty fuzzie horses!!! lol Ricci! Cute! I have never clipped a horse before. What are you showing her in?


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't show. I just rode her last night for about an hour and a half and she soaked in sweat. So I went out this morning and clipped her, lol. She usually gets one over the winter, this is her second one this year. I just ride too hard for her to keep a coat. I also blanket early in hopes that she won't grow as much of one, haha.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I never clip any of my guys..it gets awfully cold and I like to avoid blanketing when I can..I had been known to clip Rocky's feathers, though, when it's really muddy, just so that they don't get full of dirt clods.

In order of fuzziness.....

Kainne in the summer (he is underweight here, this was shortly after I got him and he had been neglected):









Kainne recently..hasn't grown much hair yet and needs to be blanketed a ton:










Buddy in the summer:









Buddy in the winter:










And the king of fuzziness around here..Rocky in the summer:









and Rocky in the winter:









I wish the picture did it more justice..it hadn't fully grown then but it's the best I have. he turns into such a little furball. it's hilarious.


**here's one that shows Rocky's fluffiness a little more..man, look at that awful pasture..xD


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here are my furries!! 
#1 Summer picte of Baby my Mustang
#2 picture taken a week ago of baby
#3 fur picture of baby
#4 Fur picture of baby
#5 Summer Picture if Carmen our QH
#6 Picture taken last week of Carmen
#7 Fur Picture of Carmen
#8 don't have a summer picture of him so this Picture was taken last week of Kitty
#9 Fur picture of Kitty ~could he be a bashkir curly!?!
#10 Fur pictue of Kitty

got more comming!!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok continued
#1 picture taken last week of Chief the TWH 
#2 picture taken last week
#3 picture taken last week
#4 Fur Picture
#5 Fur Picture


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

Fuzzy Halo:


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Yay fuzzies! My girls aren't fuzzy yet, but they don't get very fuzzy at all; living in the desert doesn't really require much of a coat. But when I lived in WI I had an old mare that would get hair like 2 inches long! I called her my teddy bear in the winter, she was the best pillow. I wish I had photos of her...


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

All these pictures are great! They all look so snuggly! Heehee


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

haha Domino is getting pretty fuzzie. And he gained a couple of pounds haa ok here is summer and winter


----------



## clipclops (Nov 16, 2009)

This is Bella in Feb. 2009. I haven't taken new fuzzy pics yet.










Love her dapples!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

oh my goodness!! i am in love with Bella!!! what breed is she?? she looks absolutly Gorgeous!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is Romeo's fuzzi-ness!


----------



## clipclops (Nov 16, 2009)

Bella is a Percheron cross. She is a true 17.3 hands high. She is a big teddy bear of a girl. We just love her.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Here my little furry*

This is Hunter last spring. I really think that he is part llama. Even with a blanket this year he is quite furry. Takes forever for him to lose it too.


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

Twilight Arabians said:


> here is my furry boy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :shock: that lil horse can JUMP!!!!!!! dang how high is that??!


----------

